

Show HN: Up to date London Underground/Overground station data - eculic17
https://github.com/radoi90/housequest-data/blob/master/london_stations.geojson

======
eculic17
Needed station data for building
[http://housequest.co.uk](http://housequest.co.uk) (sorry, cheeky plug) and
there wasn't one up to date source out there so I reckoned I'd share this.
Used a bunch of sources such as wikipedia,
[http://www.doogal.co.uk/london_stations.php](http://www.doogal.co.uk/london_stations.php)
which needed some updating.

In the repo you'll also find the .csv file for stations and a GeoJson of the
London Boroughs aligned to Google Maps based on
[https://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?docid=1WlXk5R...](https://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?docid=1WlXk5RnE3oVRtrsqnm48V75pfN66Do0nbIw2xX8)

~~~
callum85
This is great. Could you add some kind of licence/readme stating that anyone
can use the data for free?

~~~
eculic17
Cheers, added a license.txt to the repo. Do I need to add it as a comment in
the individual files? (never used licenses, slightly new to this :) )

~~~
callum85
No I think having one in the repo is fine.

Housequest looks very good, will use next year if it's still around!

------
nathell
The term "TfL station" is unclear. Technically speaking, London Overground
stations are operated by LOROL as part of the National Rail network. LOROL is
not owned by TfL but merely operates under a TfL franchise. As such it would
be nice to see this enhanced with other rail stations and operators within
London.

That being said, this looks useful, thanks!

~~~
eculic17
Updated the title, cheers for mentioning it.

